# Game Choice Question



## Allanon (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a couple of games and am wondering if you all could help me as there seems to be a wealth of knowldgeable people about here.

First, I would like some sort of Star Wars game either for my PC or PS3, I don't want Lego Star Wars but want something a bit more serious and with a good back story and history to it.

Second, I want a space game, something where I have to build ships etc... I just started EVE on trial to see if I like it but I dont have the time to devote myself properly to a game like that as I would have to pay subscription and dont think it's value for money for me personally as I wouldn't get the time I needed on it. Saying that it does look fantastic, so a type of game like it not internet based would be great if you had any ideas.

And finally, Third, I like the look of City Of Heroes. ( I'm a huge comic book geek) Again though I dont have time to devote myself to internet subscription games, but I love the idea of my own superhero that can be trained and used how I would wish. Doesn't particularly HAVE to be superheroes but could be any type of character training facility with a good storyline where i have to train and upgrade them.

I know i'm asking a lot, but would really appreciate the help!!


----------



## Cayal (Jan 5, 2011)

The only other Star Wars game on PS3 is Star Wars - Force Unleashed and the sequel. I liked them. They take place between Episode 3 and 4 and Lucas has accepted them (at least the first one) as canon.

I don't know much about PC gaming and can't help with the others.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll throw *Mass Effect* into the mix, too - a very deep story and massive Universe.


----------



## AngryReader (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, although you may find you still don't have time for this internet subscription game, you may want to check you BioWares upcoming Star Wars: The Old Republic when it comes out later this year. It's Star Wars, you get your own space ship, and you have to build a character.

Similarly, you may want to check out BioWares other Star Wars game Knights of the Old Republic if you haven't already played it which is now $9.99 on Steam. As is Knights of the Old Republic II, I would surprised if you hadn't already played them, but if you haven't Knight of the Old Republic is widely considered one of the best games ever made, and at the top of the class for both RPG and Star Wars games.

Building spaceships: Homeworld/Homeworld 2 maybe?

Super hero, none sadly I know of.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 6, 2011)

There was an old superhero RPG for the PC called _Freedom Force_. I don't know that I ever played it, but it might be up your alley.

In addition to the _Homeworld_ games, you might like to look into _Sins of a Solar Empire _as far as space RTS games go.


----------



## soulsinging (Jan 6, 2011)

AngryReader said:


> Well, although you may find you still don't have time for this internet subscription game, you may want to check you BioWares upcoming Star Wars: The Old Republic when it comes out later this year. It's Star Wars, you get your own space ship, and you have to build a character.
> 
> Similarly, you may want to check out BioWares other Star Wars game Knights of the Old Republic if you haven't already played it which is now $9.99 on Steam. As is Knights of the Old Republic II, I would surprised if you hadn't already played them, but if you haven't Knight of the Old Republic is widely considered one of the best games ever made, and at the top of the class for both RPG and Star Wars games.



Are these pc-only games or can you get either on ps3?


----------



## AngryReader (Jan 6, 2011)

These are PC games with the exception of Knights of the Old Republic I and II, which are also available on the XBOX.


----------



## Allanon (Jan 6, 2011)

These are some fantastic suggestions, i'll look into them immediately!

Thanks for all your help and please keep them coming, It's really helpful!


----------

